
Show HN: Desta – Thumbtack for outdoor experiences and adventures - liamneesonsarm
https://desta.co
======
joe_desta
Hey everyone. I am one of the founders of Desta
([https://desta.co](https://desta.co)). First and foremost, we're building
Desta to help outdoor professionals and outfitters (like flyfishing guides,
etc.) find new, loyal clients without paying exorbitant commissions like they
would with many third party online travel agents (OTA's) and activity booking
platforms.

Word on the street is that adventure outfitters are sick of paying commissions
to OTA's on already discounted trips and ending up with clients who are more
interested in the discounts than the experience.

We're drastically reducing customer acquisition costs by generating leads via
"trip requests" that outfitters can choose to bid on for a small fee. We don't
need to charge commissions because, once the client accepts the bid, we're
hands-off. All the revenue generated from the trip stays in the outfitter's
hands.

Planning a trip somewhere? Give us a chance and please let us know what you
think about our model.

Cheers,

Joe

